# Within Forests



## jrista (Sep 1, 2014)

I noticed there wasn't a thread dedicated to forest landscapes. The purpose of this thread is to show off your photos where your right there, in a forest, jungle, rainforest, etc. Aspens, Redwoods, Pines...if your surrounded by trees of any kind, it's a forest.  

*Forest Boke*

5D III and 50mm f/1.4


----------



## kkelis (Sep 1, 2014)

On full moon


----------



## eml58 (Sep 1, 2014)

Autumn in Japan 2012 Kyoto


----------



## kkelis (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## lion rock (Sep 2, 2014)

elm,
Very breath taking abstract of Kyoto!
-r


----------



## lion rock (Sep 2, 2014)

I offer one.
-r


----------



## eml58 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bridge in a Forest


----------



## eml58 (Sep 2, 2014)

lion rock said:


> elm,
> Very breath taking abstract of Kyoto!
> -r



Appreciated, not hard to end up with reasonable images in Japan, the whole Country & it's People are Photogenic.


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Autumn in Japan 2012 Kyoto



This picture looks like a Monet. Beautiful colors. Well done Edward.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 2, 2014)

Click said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Autumn in Japan 2012 Kyoto
> ...



Thanks Click, wish it was worth as much as a Monet


----------



## m (Sep 2, 2014)

great images, quite the evidence one should spend more time outside


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 2, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Bridge in a Forest


Superb! *all thumbs up*


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm pretty lucky where I live.... walk out the back yard and I am on the Ottawa river... walk out the front yard and I am the woods.....

The first panorama is the woods during spring flood, the second is a panorama shot in the winter.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 2, 2014)

Eml,
I have visited Japan a few time, and it is a great place. I talked to my wife just yesterday about going back to visit again.
I would like to ask you for permission to use your Autumn Kyoto photo as a subject for my wife to paint in watercolor.
Thanks.
-r


----------



## Omni Images (Sep 2, 2014)

Few from around here.


----------



## nineyards (Sep 2, 2014)

The August supermoon made an appearance on the valley horizon as I was hiking out of the woods in one of our city parks, totally forgot about the event so it was fortunate I was crossing a footbridge in a clearing that afforded a premium view at the right time





Handiwork of our national mascot





Heading deeper into the woods of the river valley





I Like the shadows on this one


----------



## jrista (Sep 2, 2014)

Wonderful photos, guys! Glad you all have stuff to share...I thought this forum was missing something.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Sep 2, 2014)

Colorado aspens in September. Full-frame film scan from 1994. Canon body with FD 7.5mm f/5.6 fisheye.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 2, 2014)

Having just lost half of my favorite forest to clear-cutting it's a bit painful or bittersweet to post forest stuff now and I didn't get most of that stuff uploaded yet, but I do have some so:





x




x




x




x




x




x




x




x




x




x




x




x




x




x




x




x




x




x




x




x





ok, flickr stopped loading previews, it's slow at the moment so that's that for now


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 2, 2014)

It's really a shame that CR sets the site apparently optimized for only 640 across or maybe 800 at best, especially for forest stuff.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Sep 2, 2014)

Sunrise Path. Huangshan (Yellow Mountains). China 2009.


----------



## EMD (Sep 2, 2014)

Red alder forest in the Oregon coast range. Hopefully the water is not too distracting. It's one of my favorite forest hikes.


----------



## bobby samat (Sep 2, 2014)

quinault rain forest. late july

looks better here https://www.flickr.com/photos/bobbysamat/14873245029/


----------



## nineyards (Sep 2, 2014)

Edmonton's River Valley





River Valley Forest




Winnie The Pooh's old stomping grounds


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 2, 2014)

_"Forest Path"_



EOS 7D, EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM @ 10mm, 0.6 s, f/14, ISO 100

_"Watercolors"_



EOS 1D X, EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM, 1/100 s, f/5.6, ISO 200


----------



## nineyards (Sep 2, 2014)

_"Watercolors"_

Great shot
Perfect Title
Very much needs to be printed on fine art paper, framed, and displayed


----------



## eml58 (Sep 2, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Eml,
> I have visited Japan a few time, and it is a great place. I talked to my wife just yesterday about going back to visit again.
> I would like to ask you for permission to use your Autumn Kyoto photo as a subject for my wife to paint in watercolor.
> Thanks.
> -r



Your most welcome glad you like it, PM me with an email address, happy to send you a larger version.


----------



## peterisviksna (Sep 2, 2014)

Both with a Canon 600D and the nifty fifty 50 1.8 II


----------



## Omni Images (Sep 2, 2014)

Rainforest Creek, far South Coast NSW


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 2, 2014)

Sinharaja rainforest, Srilanka


----------



## pap-x (Sep 2, 2014)

Northern Greece:



Dense Forest by pap-x, on Flickr


----------



## Khalai (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice shots indeed guys, I guess I'll throw on of my own too 

One from the archives - Oct 2013, shot with 7D+17-40L, Metuje river in the Eastern Bohemia, near village named Peklo (translates to Hell in english, which is quite ironical, as the whole valley is simply marvelous).


----------



## MJB (Sep 2, 2014)

Taken at Pine Lake, South Africa, early morning before sunrise.

5D Mk III


----------



## moreorless (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## MJB (Sep 2, 2014)

Driving through forest area in Umbria, Italy.


----------



## dpc (Sep 2, 2014)

Great pictures from everyone. Here are a couple.


----------



## dpc (Sep 2, 2014)

A couple more themed for fall which, alas, is soon upon us.


----------



## dpc (Sep 2, 2014)

A walk in the woods.


----------



## dpc (Sep 2, 2014)

Fall path through the woods.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 2, 2014)

dpc said:


> A walk in the woods.



The 2nd one makes me think of parks in Japan - one hell of a shot!


----------



## dpc (Sep 2, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > A walk in the woods.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Hannes (Sep 2, 2014)

From the Plym river valley in southwest England


----------



## ajperk (Sep 2, 2014)

So many gorgeous photos being posted on this thread! I'll add one I took a couple months ago that I thought looked interesting.


----------



## dpc (Sep 2, 2014)

Path


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 2, 2014)

nineyards said:


> _"Watercolors"_
> 
> Great shot
> Perfect Title
> Very much needs to be printed on fine art paper, framed, and displayed



Thanks!!


----------



## moreorless (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Raptors (Sep 2, 2014)

Fall colours


----------



## dpc (Sep 2, 2014)

On Vancouver Island


----------



## millan (Sep 2, 2014)

A few pics from my Nostalgy series.


----------



## dpc (Sep 4, 2014)

Temperate rain forest


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 4, 2014)

A foggy morning in the woods in Peryar, India.......


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2014)

In the Rockies


----------



## jrista (Sep 5, 2014)

Phenomenal photos, everyone! Truly. Some of the best photography I've seen posted on these forums in many cases. Beautiful places!


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2014)

millan said:


> A few pics from my Nostalgy series.



I really like your shots millan. Well done.


----------



## moreorless (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## dpc (Sep 7, 2014)

Birch grove


----------



## pulsiv (Sep 17, 2014)

went down a moderate bavarian moutain...


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2014)

pulsiv said:


> went down a moderate bavarian moutain...



Really great atmosphere with these. Love your processing/tones especially.


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2014)

Steps


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Thought these fit this subject so here goes. A couple of shots with some of my first attempts at learning PP. 

Yes this is the path! 



IMG_1101_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

The path crosses here! 



IMG_1126_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 1, 2014)

A great place for walks


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2014)

Forest path


----------



## ajperk (Oct 18, 2014)

A patch of forest near Jordan Lake, NC


----------



## preppyak (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## knkedlaya (Oct 18, 2014)

Western Ghats


----------



## stephan00 (Oct 18, 2014)

Here are some from a local forest. You can find the whole set here: http://www.daydreamer-images.com/landscapes/wood_1/bild_1.shtml


----------



## RobertG. (Oct 18, 2014)

Garajonay National Park, La Gomera, Spain


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2014)

RobertG. said:


> Garajonay National Park, La Gomera, Spain




Lovely light.


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2014)

knkedlaya said:


> Western Ghats



I really like the 3rd picture. Nicely done.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 18, 2014)

preppyak said:


> ...


Nice one, Preppyak! It makes me think of "Inglourious Basterds" and some of the forest scenes in the later part of that movie.


----------



## moreorless (Oct 20, 2014)

Hawkscombe Valley, Exmoor, UK


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2014)

Birch forest


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2014)

A reprise of a previous posting with an adjustment to the saturation.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 14, 2014)

*applies sir David Attenboroughs voice and speaking pattern*
- Wait! *he exclaimed* Here, we encounter a lonely leaf of a Fern. *content chuckle followed by a long pause*
- Is it stalking prey? Or were we just lucky to catch it near its nest, in the first hours of daylight, after a long nights rest? Lets wait around, and see what it is up to next.


----------



## andarx (Dec 1, 2014)

5DII and 24-105. Poland.


----------



## Harv (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Harv (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Reiep (Dec 15, 2014)

Winter's morning by Pierre Pichot Photography


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2014)

Very nice picture Pierre.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

After many times searching and only glimpsing or bad light or other-side-of-trunk, I finally found a rather nice Leopard who posed for me in the jungle!


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2014)

Very nice capture adhocphotographer.


----------



## RobertG. (Jan 21, 2015)

Within the rainforests and mountain forests of Dominica, Lesser Antilles:


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2015)

Very nice series Robert. Well done.


----------



## ecka (Jan 21, 2015)

IMG_1261 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2015)

I really like this picture, ecka. Nicely done.


----------



## jwilbern (Jan 21, 2015)

beech tree by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## Famateur (Jan 21, 2015)

pulsiv said:


> went down a moderate bavarian moutain...



I know it's an old post, but I just came across it, and I have to say I love this image. It perfectly captures the feeling I've had when in similar forests where the light peaks through and causes a green carpet of moss to almost glow. Beautiful.


----------



## ajperk (Jan 21, 2015)

Pilot Mountain, NC


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Jan 21, 2015)

Monteverde Cloud Forest Reserve, Costa Rica


----------



## Pookie (Jan 21, 2015)

Wagner Grove (redwood) - Santa Cruz, California
5D3/50L + Elinchrom Quadra/1m Rotalux Octa


----------



## arjay (Jan 21, 2015)

Along the Pacific Coast Trail


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2015)

ajperk said:


> Pilot Mountain, NC



I really like this shot. Nicely done.


----------



## candyman (Jan 21, 2015)

ajperk said:


> Pilot Mountain, NC




Just wonderful!
Coming straight out Lord of the Rings or the Hobbit...for me that is


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2015)

jwilbern said:


> beech tree by jwilbern, on Flickr




Beautifully done! I love it.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 21, 2015)

Woods are doubtless one of the most challenging environments - where dynamic range really is an issue (I find). Here are some of mine from the last couple of years. Various lenses, styles, and locations in England and Scotland.


----------



## mdmphoto (Jan 22, 2015)

Oahu, Nu'uanu Pali Area: 6D 24mm f/10 @ 1/40 ISO 800


----------



## mdmphoto (Jan 22, 2015)

Oahu, Nu'uanu Pali Area: 6D 32mm f/[email protected]/80 ISO 2000


----------



## mdmphoto (Jan 22, 2015)

Oahu, Nu'uanu Pali Area: 6D 24mm f/10 @ 1/80 ISO2000


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2015)

scyrene said:


> Woods are doubtless one of the most challenging environments - where dynamic range really is an issue (I find). Here are some of mine from the last couple of years. Various lenses, styles, and locations in England and Scotland.




Nice. I especially like the second one. Excellent lines.


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2015)

scyrene said:


> Woods are doubtless one of the most challenging environments - where dynamic range really is an issue (I find). Here are some of mine from the last couple of years. Various lenses, styles, and locations in England and Scotland.



Very nice series, scyrene.


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2015)

Mountain forest near Jasper AB this past September. I'd posted this earlier but didn't like the way I'd post-processed, so I've replaced it with this.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 22, 2015)

dpc said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Woods are doubtless one of the most challenging environments - where dynamic range really is an issue (I find). Here are some of mine from the last couple of years. Various lenses, styles, and locations in England and Scotland.
> ...





Click said:


> Very nice series, scyrene.



Thanks guys!


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Jan 22, 2015)

From GA (USA) Coast, a maritime forest. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffd/5611604919" title="IMG_9711 by Jeff, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5065/5611604919_5b7eea34de_z.jpg" width="427" height="640" alt="IMG_9711"></a>



IMG_9722 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



IMG_9347 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



IMG_9584 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



IMG_9703 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2015)

Somewhere in the Rockies


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2015)

Forest of lodgepole pine beside Lake Louise, AB.


----------



## ecka (Feb 14, 2015)

IMG_1303 by ecka84, on Flickr




IMG_1308 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Feb 14, 2015)

ecka said:


> IMG_1303 by ecka84, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really nice photos! I see you used the 40mm pancake. I should use mine more.


----------



## ecka (Feb 14, 2015)

dpc said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_1303 by ecka84, on Flickr
> ...



Thank you. This little lens is really amazing.


----------



## dpc (Feb 18, 2015)

Temperate rain forest


----------



## dpc (Feb 18, 2015)

Dogwood tree (I think).


----------



## dpc (Feb 18, 2015)

............


----------



## dpc (Feb 18, 2015)

............


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Folks.
Some very nice shots here.
Took this a while back, June last year, just found it and thought it fit here. It is what happens when half your roots go one way and half another way, the split is big enough to stand in. 
I hope it counts as it used to be a woods not a forest, but now it is the road surface, a short seafront road to nowhere other than a hammerhead for cars to turn in! There are no plans to clear the landslip off the road, just put a barrier round it, health and safety!

7D, Sigma 17-70mm @17.0 mm
ƒ/5.0 1/60s ISO 400 Flash 550EX


IMG_7182_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## RobertG. (Mar 6, 2015)

dpc said:


> ............



That's a great shot! I really like the colors of the brook and light.


----------



## RobertG. (Mar 6, 2015)

In the rainforest of Dominica, Lesser Antilles


----------



## Pookie (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## jrista (Mar 8, 2015)

North Fork South Platte River, rocky cliff side near the river. See more here.


----------



## jrista (Mar 8, 2015)

Pookie said:


>




Beautiful shot!


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2015)

Pookie said:


>




Lovely light.


----------



## mstawick (Mar 8, 2015)

Kampinos National Park, Poland


----------



## wyldeguy (Mar 8, 2015)

Putting mine in hoping that it's mistaken for a good shot. This was taken maybe a year ago. Possibly two.


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2015)

Very nice series mstawick... And welcome to CR


----------



## ajperk (Mar 9, 2015)

Another from Pilot Mountain, NC


----------



## JoeKerslake (Mar 9, 2015)

Complete contrast from the misty look in these pictures! All from Westonbirt Arboretum.



_MG_0972 by JoeKerslake



_MG_1075 by JoeKerslake



_MG_1138 by JoeKerslake


----------



## Schmave (Mar 9, 2015)

Here are a few from some forests in Kyoto, Japan in the fall of 2013:




Changing Leaves by Justin Kane, on Flickr




Bamboo by Justin Kane, on Flickr




Fall in Kyoto by Justin Kane, on Flickr


----------



## robinlamkie (Apr 9, 2015)

Humbolt Calif State Forest


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2015)

jrista said:


> North Fork South Platte River, rocky cliff side near the river. See more here.




I like the play of light and dark here. Nice colours, too.


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2015)

Pookie said:


>




A really nice picture.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 9, 2015)

dpc said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


+1
Amazing capture of light beams.


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2015)

Temperate rain forest on Vancouver Island, British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2015)

Niagara Falls in Goldstream Provincial Park, Vancouver Island, British Columbia. Yes, it really is called Niagara Falls. It's not as impressive as its eastern namesake, but it is 47.5 metres high.


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2015)

Lodgepole pine forest in snow squall


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2015)

Lodgepole pine forest


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 12, 2015)

Fall in Mono County



Cathy &amp; Cody Virginia Creek 2541 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2015)

Forest in snowfall


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 12, 2015)

Yosemite- Wildcat falls



Wildcat Falls Yosemite National Park © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Fall in Mono County
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy &amp; Cody Virginia Creek 2541 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr




Nice picture!


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Yosemite- Wildcat falls




Beautiful shot, Keith. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Yosemite- Wildcat falls
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcat Falls Yosemite National Park © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr




Nicely done!


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2015)

River in rain forest


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 12, 2015)

In northern Vermont.


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2015)

Chisox2335 said:


> In northern Vermont.



Great shot, Eric.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 12, 2015)

Click said:


> Chisox2335 said:
> 
> 
> > In northern Vermont.
> ...



Thank you. Little different from the typical Milky Way shot.


----------



## niteclicks (Jun 8, 2015)

From this weekend


----------



## rcarca (Jun 8, 2015)

One from before...



Beech Roots by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

Richard


----------



## telemaq76 (Jun 27, 2015)

canadian aspen forest in september


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> canadian aspen forest in september



I really like this shot. Nicely done.


----------



## andarx (Jun 27, 2015)

Spring


----------



## RobertG. (Jun 28, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> canadian aspen forest in september



That's a great shot! Well done.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 28, 2015)

Mono County, California



Virginia Creek Road 2671© Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 28, 2015)

White Headed Woodpecker



White Headed Woodpecker © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## scyrene (Jun 28, 2015)

I've added stitched panoramas to my routine since I got the latest Lightroom. Here's a woodland example - I like the immersive perspective they can give of these magical spaces.

27x18mm, f/8, 1/125, ISO 400 (EOS-M + kit lens)


----------



## dpc (Aug 22, 2015)

Lodgepole pine forest in winter: iteration #2


----------



## Pookie (Nov 22, 2015)

Memorial Park - San Mateo, California (50L)


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 22, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Memorial Park - San Mateo, California (50L)



Interesting subject unfortunately nothing is in focus... (apart from the noise)


----------



## Pookie (Nov 22, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Memorial Park - San Mateo, California (50L)
> ...



Kisses !!! I love that you have such a man crush on me that you can't control yourself... I've told you before I'm not into guys.


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 23, 2015)

Pookie said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



With your eye I am pretty sure you are not my type, I'd very quickly get bored of your repetitiveness and trendy but flawed and depthless 'style', which combined with your love of 'the best' but complete inability to observe what is right in front of you would make you a shallow and empty conquest; but love and kisses back if that is what you need.

For those not in the know that are interested, http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28221.msg556567#msg556567


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2015)

Aspen and pine forest on mountainside. Not much of a picture but I thought I'd post it anyway.


----------



## MartinDaniel (Dec 8, 2015)

andarx said:


> Spring



Beautiful shot - so pretty too


----------



## snowleo (Dec 27, 2015)

Do you know Halerbos - the blue forest in Belgium? Here some sample pictures. 

This forest is situated close to Bruxelles nearby the town of Halle. Every year (around May 1st) millions of blue bell-flowers cover the ground nearly completely. A fantastic sight. I think, I have to go back in 2016. This year I just discovered it by accident.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2015)

Lovely shots, snowleo.


...and welcome to CR


----------



## RobertG. (Dec 28, 2015)

snowleo said:


> Do you know Halerbos - the blue forest in Belgium? Here some sample pictures.
> ...



Thanks for sharing these lovely shots with us! They remind me of the forests around my hometown in northern Germany, which look the same in spring. Endless flowers cover the forest floor for weeks...


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 16, 2016)

Scribbly Gum, near Cooma, New South Wales (Australia).


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Mr Bean. 
Very interesting, is that caused by a termite or other bug, or a toddler with a biro? ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Mr Bean said:


> Scribbly Gum, near Cooma, New South Wales (Australia).


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 16, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr Bean.
> Very interesting, is that caused by a termite or other bug, or a toddler with a biro? ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


Hi Graham,

The zigzag tracks are tunnels made by the larvae of the scribbly gum moth. On rare occasions, children with biros 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_haemastoma

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks Nick. 



Mr Bean said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mr Bean.
> ...


----------



## nineyards (Feb 17, 2016)

A hard rain down in the river valley
Love it down here on days like this
Feels like you have the whole of the woodlands to yourself


----------



## TMSCanon (Feb 17, 2016)

Baby mammals in the woods.


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2016)

nineyards said:


> A hard rain down in the river valley
> Love it down here on days like this
> Feels like you have the whole of the woodlands to yourself



Very nice picture. Well done, nineyards.


----------



## azhelishot (Mar 10, 2016)

Flagstaff, AZ


----------



## RobertG. (Mar 26, 2016)

Parque Nacional Garajonay
A photo from a recent trip to La Gomera, Spain



Parque Nacional Garajonay by Robert Gall, auf Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2016)

Vancouver Island cedar forest


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2016)

Lodgepole pine forest, Canadian Rockies


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

6D + 24-70 f4 IS - Aspens, Near Aspen, CO




Aspens by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2016)

Cedar forest on Vancouver Island


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2016)

Colour rendition of a previous posting in black and white. Cedar forest in British Columbia. The vine is English ivy, an invasive species.


----------



## douglasgritzphoto (Apr 27, 2016)

Aspen photography is a dime a dozen here in Colorado. And not without reason. Aspen forests often are a single organism. It is breathtaking. But I wanted to approach it a little differently and focus on it from a graphic/abstract viewpoint.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 23, 2016)

The wood up the road was quite magical the day before yesterday. Green, still, silent. Just lots of trees, lots of leaves, and some mushrooms 

These are stitched panoramas taken handheld with the 5Ds and 70-200L IS II.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 19, 2016)

Took these this morning.
-r


----------

